# New to Snow Plow Business



## LawnGuyLocal (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to the snow removal business this year. I have a TC30 New Holland 4x4 with a 5 ft bucket. I am lawn guy looking to move into snow removal. I have a few questions, and would like some feed back. Firstly, is it better to charge by the hour or push? Also, if one charges by the hour, whats a fair rate? Any techniques that would be helpful when moving snow?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck with just a tractor and a bucket. It will be hard to do any job quickly and efficiently. Maybe put a blade on your loader arms. Customers don't want to pay by the hour, or what they perceive to be paying by the hour. They want to be charged by the push. So, figure out how long it will take you to do your driveway or parking lot, figure out how much you need to make per hour, and give them a number that way.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Any techniques that would be helpful when moving snow?.

Really, you just "started" a plow business, but don't know how to actually plow? Start reading...like a lot of reading


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I say an effective technique would be get a blade for that tractor like harleyjeff said, that way you can use the plow to push and bucket to pile, move or load the snow. look up windrowing or how to plow on youtube for an idea on what to do. Watch how they raise the blade at end of push to pile & avoid damage to grass,curbs ect. Don't plow while going "too fast" what that speed is depends on your experiance, your equipment, & conditions.


----------



## LawnGuyLocal (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the information, this is a new venture for us. So all the advice is appreciated.


----------



## contractor 413 (Feb 16, 2014)

I use my tc30 to clean up a little around our shop after plowing. I think you will find it impractical for a plowing business unless you try a blower.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Put a blower on it...


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

LawnGuyLocal;1860606 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the snow removal business this year. I have a TC30 New Holland 4x4 with a 5 ft bucket. I am lawn guy looking to move into snow removal. I have a few questions, and would like some feed back. Firstly, is it better to charge by the hour or push? Also, if one charges by the hour, whats a fair rate? Any techniques that would be helpful when moving snow?


Depends where you are as far as how to charge. Around here it's impractical to charge per push for most places. We get a lot more wind and it's open here. So some nights you'll spend 8 hours cleaning up a 1 inch snow, others you'll spend 2 hours cleaning up 3 inches.

Other places want per push, per event, seasonal, etc. The list goes on. Charge what your market will bear, and have fun. That being said, that tractor is pretty small.


----------



## QualityNY (Oct 13, 2014)

Where are the best places to read for techniques involved with plowing snow?


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Put a blower on it otherwise stick to mowing lawn


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

QualityNY;1871723 said:


> Where are the best places to read for techniques involved with plowing snow?


Plowsite . Com and tc30 Youtube


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

QualityNY;1871723 said:


> Where are the best places to read for techniques involved with plowing snow?


Tc30 on Youtube


----------

